# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  SANOVO Egg Palletizer, SANOVO TECHNOLOGY GROUP, Odense, Denmark

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SANOVO TECHNOLOGY GROUP

Home page - sanovogroup.com/products/robotic-automation/palletizing/egg-palletizer

----------


## Airicist

SANOVO Mini Palletizer

Published on Sep 25, 2012




> The Mini Palletizer is a Cartesian robot able to palletize at a speed of 72.000 eggs/hour with plastic trays* or pulp trays. It can handle plastic or carton interlayers as well as plastic or wooden pallets within the most used dimension standards. 
> Mini Palletizer can be installed downstream of a Farm Packers as well as a Grader, offering solutions from 1 to 2 incoming stack's conveyors and single full pallet positions, and the full pallet can be ejected automatically or manually. Very useful is the ntegration of a weighing system on at the end of the full pallet exit roller conveyor, including a printed label to facilitate recognition and source.

----------


## Airicist

Article "An egg-handling robot touches a delicate question about jobs of the future"

by Eric Rosenbaum
November 2, 2016

----------

